# Google-branded 7" Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich tablet to launch in April for $200?



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

Excellent news if true, it's about time Google got in the game direct rather than leave it to others to show what Android for tablets is made of.









> Google plans to enter the tablet market in April with a self-branded 7-inch slate.
> 
> CNET’s Brooke Crothers said Display Search analyst Richard Shim expects 1.5 million to 2 million units with a 1280-by-800-resolution display to enter initial production this spring.
> 
> The rumor mill also indicates the Google-branded tablet will run Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich operating system, and it apparently also has Nexus ties. The device will see a $199 price tag to compete with Amazon’s Kindle Fire that has a 1024-by-600 display…


 
$200 is a great price point, if this happens the 7 inch market is going to get very interesting in 2012.

Read the full article.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmmmm, even as a big Android fan I'm struggling to give a fuck.

I honestly can't see the point of buying any other tablet than an iPad. As we've all said on here before, it's all about the apps and iOS has such a huge head start, I can't really see Android catching up anytime soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmmmm, even as a big Android fan I'm struggling to give a fuck.
> 
> I honestly can't see the point of buying any other tablet than an iPad. As we've all said on here before, it's all about the apps and iOS has such a huge head start, I can't really see Android catching up anytime soon.


 
But if you're a big Android fan surely you'll have tons of apps on your phone you'll be able to use/enjoy on an Android tablet?  

I mean that's one of the big draws of the iPad for me, I've got a ton of iOS apps to use from the get-go.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2012)

I've actually got relatively few apps on my phone, I just tend to use it for mobile internet/email/facebook and my calendar - which is does perfectly. 

For what I'd use a tablet for (work related audio apps) there is a list a mile long of them for the iPad and almost none for Android.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2012)

Fair enough, figured being a big fan of something meant you had a good number of apps.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Hmmmm, even as a big Android fan I'm struggling to give a fuck.


That's because you have quite esoteric demands of a tablet!

For a lot of people, a decent sub-£200 Android tablet will do just about everything they need.


----------

